#ubuntu-budgie 2017-02-15
<rania> good night, all :-D
<fossfreedom_> rania: good night to where you are ... good afternoon to you from here :)
<rania> haha, i'm so sorry
<fossfreedom_> its a big world!
<rania> yeah, and may be we chat in two other sides of world
<fossfreedom_> ah - well - our newest team member - bashfulrobot is from the east-coast of america - so you two really are at the opposite ends of the world!
<rania> haha, give thanks to god that joined us in beautiful project
<fossfreedom_> FYI - thanks for your 16.04.2 banner - hopefully tomorrow 16.04.2 will be finally released - we'll use your banner for budgie-remix 16.04.2 over the weekend
<rania> oh, thank you. I'm so happy hear that
<rania> by the way, also write open source news in my language
<rania> i and my friend manage this site
<fossfreedom_> link?
<rania> here the example, https://kabarlinux.web.id/2017/ubuntu-budgie-umumkan-pemenang-kontes-wallpaper-17-04/
<fossfreedom_> :) looks very nice
<fossfreedom_> rania - we have 17.04 beta 1 soon - any chance that you can create a banner for this release please?
<rania> oh, never mind. I'll try to make it soon. May be after my exam :D
<fossfreedom_> cool - much appreciated - beta 1 23 February.. Beta 2 is 23rd March.
<rania> i don't know why, i love to contribute and get involved in free/libre open source project
<rania> like a hobby, may be, haha
<fossfreedom_> lol
<fossfreedom_> btw - would you like to see yourself on our team page?  If yes, need a picture or logo for you - https://ubuntubudgie.org/team
<rania> now, i and local developer of BlankOn will continue next release of BlankOn distribution.
<rania> fossfreedom_, ever hear about that distribution?
<fossfreedom_> no - sorry - that is not a distro I have heard of.  What is it?  your own operating system - or based on something like Arch or Ubuntu?
<rania> BlankOn based on debian
<fossfreedom_> ah - gnome-shell/xfce/something else?
<rania> You can find it in distrowatch.com or official site
<rania> no, BlankOn has own desktop environment named Manowari
<fossfreedom_> Sounds interesting - I'll try to find some time and will download and have a look
<rania> like Budgie desktop, BlankOn also have two side of panes
<rania> but budgie's right pane i think more complex than BlankOn
<fossfreedom_> in budgie-desktop v11 it will also be possible to have multiple panes - on top and bottom ... and also left and right.
<rania> wow, great
<rania> fossfreedom_, i think i have to go out to look for some snack :D, it will be my friend to do my home work
<jbicha> fossfreedom: I got the updated gjs, mutter and gnome-shell working, packages are building now in the GNOME3 Staging PPA
<jbicha> budgie-desktop needs some work to build against the new mutter
<jbicha> I see that ikey did some work on adapting, but he's also adapting to a bunch of other stuff like he switched to meson
<jbicha> GNOME's been converting some stuff to meson but for now, I believe they're keeping the autotools stuff too
<fossfreedom> jbicha: aye - he is preparing for a new release - 10.3 - although has not committed to a release date
<jbicha> I've never built a debian package using meson
<jbicha> meson might be a challenge for packaging
<fossfreedom> I've been spending some time with building a meson package - have now done two - a straightforward small meson project - and a second adapting budgie-desktop
<fossfreedom> budgie-desktop is a pain - but have just got this working.
<jbicha> do they build on Launchpad?
<fossfreedom> haven't yet tested - that's the next step
<fossfreedom> I'll grab the staging PPA and have a look at building budgie-desktop using the new mutter version.  Cheers for letting me know.
<jbicha> upstream never did get around to releasing mutter and gnome-shell this week like they were supposed too so I had to use git snapshots
<fossfreedom> ouch.  I presume freeze tomorrow (16th) isnt going to be an issue for you?
<jbicha> well if you can get budgie-desktop to build and run by tomorrow, I can upload these packages
<jbicha> otherwise I'm pretty sure the Release Team will give an exception for this
<fossfreedom> challenge time.  I've only got an hour left today though to spend.
<jbicha> I understand, I apologize this was so late; like I said the Release Team will likely be flexible with this
<rania> wow, an hour ToT
<fossfreedom> jbicha: I've upgraded using the staging PPA.  Can no longer login to gnome-shell via lightdm.  Will have a look at journalctl to see what is going on.
<jbicha> when was the last time you updated and last time you tried using gnome-shell?
<fossfreedom> a few weeks ago - just done a mass update
<jbicha> hmm
<fossfreedom> "JS ERROR: Error: Requiring Rsvg, version none: Typelib file for namespace "Rsvg' (any version) not found"
<jbicha> check if gir1.2-rsvg-2.0 is installed
<jbicha> do you know what package emitted that error? because almost nothing depends on gir1.2-rsvg-2.0
<jbicha> I had to fix accerciser for that recently
<fossfreedom> journalctl says gnome-shell
<fossfreedom> k - yes that was not install.  lets try again
<fossfreedom> and we have success
<jbicha> yes, I confirm that it doesn't work here either without that pkg, thanks!
<fossfreedom> jbicha: I can't find libclutter-1.0-dev that was previously built in libmutter-dev
<fossfreedom> ignore that. found it
<fossfreedom> jbicha: libmutter-clutter-0 and libmutter-cogl-0 are no longer present - any ideas where these libraries have gone?
<jbicha> they've been renamed
<jbicha> old: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/301656976/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-amd64.mutter_3.22.2-3_BUILDING.txt.gz
<jbicha> new: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/306597401/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-amd64.mutter_3.23.3+20170215~bd2ca79-0ubuntu0~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<jbicha> libmutter-clutter-1.0.so > libmutter-clutter-0.so
<fossfreedom> oh - another name change :(
<fossfreedom> jbicha: sorry - have run out of time today. This patch works on my locally built system - https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3575524/adapt-to-mutter-324.patch.  I need to throw this up onto launchpad and test on a clean system.  I'll do that tomorrow evening.
<jbicha> have a good night, thanks for the help!
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-02-16
<fossfreedom_> jbicha: we've inherited much of Ubuntu GNOME seeds - one question - in the live seed we both now have lots of fcitx packages.  Why is fcitx needed on the live ISO?
<jbicha> fossfreedom_: ricotz pointed out that libmutter-dev should be renamed to libmutter-0-dev so could you change that in your debian/control?
<fossfreedom_> jbicha: currently at work - so no access to do stuff other than this webclient
<jbicha> ok, no problem, I'll make the change and you can update your github later
<fossfreedom_> tx
<jbicha> fcitx is just to help people using Asian languages; Ubuntu GNOME inherited it from Ubuntu (Unity) except I tweaked it to not install the Qt stuff
<jbicha> Ubuntu GNOME may end up shipping Qt libs in the future so I might drop that tweak to exclude fcitx qt support
<jbicha> I don't know how useful it is since I've not gotten any feedback on it
<fossfreedom_> ah - ok.  makes sense. we'll obviously have QT stuff moving forward with budgie-desktop v11 - so will look at this area again somewhere in the 17.10 cycle.
<jbicha> you just have to drop the ! from fcitx-frontend-all in the 'live' file in your metapackage
<jbicha> gjs' autopkgtest fails so gnome-shell is stuck in -proposed until that's sorted
<jbicha> it looks like Canonical is declaring Feature Freeze now which feels kinda early to me—there's a lot of hours left today here!—but I'm glad we got it into proposed at least on time
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-02-17
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-mate-meta/1.185
<fossfreedom> jbicha: :)
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-02-18
<jbicha> fossfreedom: I haven't tried the suggestions yet: https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2017/02/msg00347.html
<jbicha> but hopefully it's as easy as it looks
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-02-19
<rania> hi, all
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-02-13
<firdauz> hi
<firdauz> is window manager for budgie changeable?
<firdauz> im trying to enable other effect from compiz-plugin-extra
<firdauz> but it doesnt seem to be working for the default wm mutter
<DonFerraz> Hello, Budgie good people. I am having problems with internal error submitted by budgie_polkit_dialog frequently, any suggestions?
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-02-14
<Jeff__> Is there an archive of previous questions/answer here ?
<Jeff__> I asked how to manually install Tunderbird  on ubuntu ( I am not good in linux) and soeome here answered but I faild to copy paste the answer ( some methode sudo something PPA )
<Jeff__> Geary email client has meamory link on  my station... It grows and grows and grows and reach over 1 gig and PC become slow
<Jeff__> I loved geary ( simple fast ) but the memory leak problem is killing my machine
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-02-18
<mpmc> fossfreedom_: Mind if I pick your brain? Simple question =D Will UB 18.04 have the minimal install option? :)
<fossfreedom_> mpmc, the announcement of a minimal install option came a bit too late for use to-do something - 18.04 freeze is in a couple of weeks and there isnt enough time to understand what it is, how to implement it, test etc etc
<fossfreedom_> s/use/us/
<iNeedHealing> Hi
<iNeedHealing> Anyone able to assist me ?
<iNeedHealing> I have a problem with installing
<iNeedHealing> Its stuck on the loading splash for the last hour
<fossfreedom_> iNeedHealing, how far through the installation process are you?
<iNeedHealing> I just said its stuck on splash screen
<iNeedHealing> That would mean I'm not far past pressing the on button
<fossfreedom_> after installation on the reboot - or you just booting the USB for the first time?
<iNeedHealing> I'm just bottling the USB for the first tine
<iNeedHealing> Time
<iNeedHealing> Booting
<fossfreedom_> press esc - it should switch to text mode - what is the last couple of lines that you see?
<iNeedHealing> Nothing happens
<fossfreedom_> please describe the splash screen - want to know if you booting UEFI or bios
<iNeedHealing> Its like Ubuntu's been for years
<iNeedHealing> Except its purple-blue with Budgie logo
<fossfreedom_> k - that is a bios boot
<iNeedHealing> The 5 dots are there and stuck with all 5 on
<iNeedHealing> Could have just asked if bios or uefi
<fossfreedom_> is this 17.10?
<iNeedHealing> It's the latest available so yes probably
<iNeedHealing> Not 1604
<fossfreedom_> what is the m5 hash value of the iso?
<iNeedHealing> I'll check
<iNeedHealing_> I have a picture
<iNeedHealing_> https://i.imgur.com/XgP0Su0.jpg
<fossfreedom_> k - look at the top of the picture
<iNeedHealing_> Yes?
<fossfreedom_> you have windows in hibernation - you can't install that way
<iNeedHealing_> I don't, I just installed Ubuntu 17.10
<fossfreedom_> well that's the message the installer is saying - you need to resolve that first.
<iNeedHealing_> Well I've not booted any other OS since installing Ubuntu
<fossfreedom_> you have windows also installed?
<iNeedHealing_> Yes, and wouldn't it have affected my Ubuntu and arch install too?
<fossfreedom_> At the moment the installer is looking at your NTFS partition for whatever reason - you need to boot back into windows, turn off quick boot/hibernation and shutdown windows cleanly
<iNeedHealing_> I remember I had this problem mounting NTFS in Arch and I resolves that months ago
<iNeedHealing_> Its already turned off
<iNeedHealing_> I'll send a pic of my windows power settings
<iNeedHealing_> https://i.imgur.com/Fv5q9Rg.jpg
<iNeedHealing> my phone died, I'm on my laptop now
<iNeedHealing> I should also note that I don't get option to try Budgie like I do in 17.10
<iNeedHealing> it's buggy on the choosing screen
<fossfreedom_> is this your issue with windows ? https://superuser.com/questions/1010084/windows-is-hibernated-refused-to-mount-but-fast-startup-is-disabled-on-window
<iNeedHealing> I don't have an issue with windows, all my other Linux installs went perfectly and I can mount/operate on my NTFS drives with ease
<iNeedHealing> I used to have that issue months ago which is now resolves
<fossfreedom_> you were getting me the md5 hash for the ISO - what is it?
<iNeedHealing> I already checked and it's the same as on the website
<iNeedHealing> I can boot back into Windows and check again
<iNeedHealing> it should be noted that when I switch to text boot I get complaints of GPU lockup and it freezes after/while loading services
<iNeedHealing> it's stuck after/in systemd-hostnamed.service
<iNeedHealing> well looks like I will definitely not be supporting this distro seeing as it doesn't even want to install
<iNeedHealing> how do you even release something that doesn't work
<iNeedHealing> ENOTTY errors like really
<TJ-> Is there an LP project tracking Budgie-specific bugs? specifically the (ubiquity) installer mods?
<fossfreedom_> TJ-, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+filebug
<TJ-> fossfreedom_: Yes, I know that, but I'm looking for specifics for the budgie installer. I'm helping a user who is suffering problems with the 17.10 budgie install that don't affect vanilla ubuntu
<fossfreedom_> TJ-, apart from the cosmetics - the installer is exactly the same
<TJ-> Hmmm, that's reassuring, thanks. Makes identifying the cause more difficult though :)
<fossfreedom_> what's the issue TJ- ?
<TJ-> fossfreedom_: symptom is apparently related to GPU, getting a "NOTTY" error which doesn't affect the /Ubuntu/ 17.10 installer. User confirmed they'd verified the ISO and did the on-media verification check so unlikely to be installer corruption.
<fossfreedom_> hmm - regular Ubuntu and UB share the same graphical components TJ- i.e. mutter - so yeah - very odd that there are differences - the screenshot the OP gave just now had windows hibernation cannot mount issues
<TJ-> That's pretty much expected though; the partition/file-system scan shouldn't affect it.
<TJ-> I've suggested they use the Ubuntu 17.10 install and then "apt install ubuntu-budgie-desktop" so might not get any further data on this
<fossfreedom_> TJ-, well - thats a reasonable approach
<TJ-> I've been hacking on ubiquity for over 10 years so I was hoping to get enough data to figure out the cause and a fix :)
<fossfreedom_> ah - 10 years?! wow. dedication - congrats :)
#ubuntu-budgie 2019-02-14
<kyrios> Hi people just passing by to say that Budgie is still looking for translators. It would be kind if you can pass the word <3     https://translate.getsol.us/projects/budgie-desktop/translations/
#ubuntu-budgie 2020-02-13
<Splashman6> Hi!
#ubuntu-budgie 2020-02-15
<codic> Damn i've been kicked so much
<codic_> It's because I couldn't figure out how to register, lol
<fossfreedom> Hmm?
#ubuntu-budgie 2020-02-16
<codic> IRC kept kicking me because I didn't know how to register an account with it
<codic> As I don't use standard IRC, I use the Matrix protocol to connect with IRC;
<tomreyn> glad you found out since. ;)
<codic> Yup
<codic> I wonder when budgie 11 will be released
<codic> Lol
<codic> I can't seem to find development anywhere
<codic> just mockups and plans
<codic> Maybe they're making 10.5.2?
<fossfreedom> yes - next milestone is 10.5.2
<fossfreedom> apparently budgie 11 development is being managed internally by upstream - so nobody has any idea of progress, features, etc etc
<codic> Heh that sucks
<codic> I found: https://github.com/solus-project/budgie-rd
<codic> But it seems to be the old QT thing that they gave up on
<codic> Tbh KDE wouldn't be bad
<fossfreedom> yeah - ignore that
<codic>  * Tbh budgie in qt wouldn't be bad
<codic> Yeah it seems to be unmaintained
<fossfreedom> budgie 11 is confirmed to be GTK4 based -
<codic> Ah ko
<codic>  * Ah ok
<codic> Hopefully for budgie 11 Gnome settings is forked and budgie desktop settings is merged with it, because it's kinda confusing for the average user and also messes up icon themes
<fossfreedom> we'll have to see.  As far as I can gather - yes gnome-settings will be no more.  Mutter dependency will have been removed as well.
<codic> awesome!
<codic> Made my first PR for Budgie - admittedly just a README change: https://github.com/solus-project/budgie-desktop/pull/1938
